# Kung Fu Movie Traders Forum



## Skarbromantis (Oct 14, 2002)

Started a Kung Fu Traders Forum, for serious collectors of Old School KF Movies, if you like to collect and would like to participate in trading (dubbed movies of course) stop by and join us, we also have rooms for discussion, all is welcome.

Skard1

www.kungfutraders.50megs.com


__________________


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------

